# What is considered the best-tasting honey?



## NativeCraft

I purchased clover, sourwood, and orange blossom honey yesterday just to try different ones. They all had their distinct tastes. To me, the clover tasted kinda "generic"...good, but plain. The orange blossom had an extra sweet, almost "spicy" kick to it, but I almost felt like it tasted somewhat chemical-like. The sourwood was my favorite and tasted mildly bold with almost a hint of "smoke" to it.

So, what are y'all's favorites?


----------



## Cyndi

Before I ever even thought about keeping bees, my favorite honey was North Carolina Wildflower. 

Now days I consider myself a honey connoisseur. Wildflower is no longer my "favorite" per se. It's my daily ritual and is no big deal. It's what goes into my hot tea most mornings, unless of course I have a hankering for my absolute UNO favorite, TUPELO. Second would be Sourwood - my sourwood from my bees, Third....Mesquite from New Mexico. Honey is like fine wine,  The wierd part of all is that only beekeepers understand this. Most people think I'm nuts if I try to have this conversation with them. But, usually they ask and they get my "straight-forward" answer,


----------



## George Fergusson

I think the best tasting honey is your own honey


----------



## Romahawk

I like Knotweed and Aster....


----------



## Swobee

Swobee's Honey Farm honey- just ask me! 

Our mother travels some each year and brings honey from every state she goes to. Last summer it was Fireweed from Alaska- incredible tasting! Earlier last year it was some prickly pear jam blended with mesquite from Tuscon, Az.- again, incredible but since it was a blend it doesn't really count. I can't wait for her next trip to see what she brings back. But honestly, our wildflower/clover/weed/misc. crop flower honey is hard to beat!


----------



## Bee_Sweet

*My Fav.*

I would agree with Cyndi, Tupelo then Sourwood


----------



## Cyndi

George Fergusson said:


> I think the best tasting honey is your own honey


Last year I would totally agree with ya George...until I extracted this fall honey. I still can't get used to it. I actually told someone today to wait until the spring honey was done, because the verdict was still out on MY fall honey. Today was a very sad day, when I couldn't say my honey was the best,


----------



## Cyndi

Bee_Sweet said:


> I would agree with Cyndi, Tupelo then Sourwood


Great minds think alike


----------



## Swobee

Well, maybe Mom will travel south this year and we can try some tupelo.


----------



## nursebee

Mine.


----------



## honeyman46408

George Fergusson said:


> I think the best tasting honey is your own honey



I agree with George especialy the first bite of burr comb honey from your first hive = nothing like it


----------



## NativeCraft

I'm gonna keep my eyes open for some N.C. wildflower and tupelo honey.


----------



## ScadsOBees

Leatherwood

...but you got to go to Tasmania to get it. My courier (dad and mom) picked some up for me when they were there.


----------



## beewhisper

Who has, or where can I get some Tupelo honey?
Beewhisper


----------



## BeeAware

I got mine from a company in Florida. Can't remember the name of it, but there are several on the net. Just google Tupelo honey.


----------



## Cyndi

I get mine (Tupelo) from Weeks' Pure Raw Honey, they are out of Omega, Georgia. They supply the Farmer's Markets and Whole Foods Markets in the Atlanta area. This is not the same Weeks out of Ballground/Jasper area Georgia. This is South Georgia - totally different people.

You can also get it from the Savannah Bee Company. You get this beautiful bottle and the honey for around $18. I bought it just to get the bottle,


----------



## Tillie

I love my own honey and like how it tastes different as the summer goes on and the nectars change, but I tasted some fabulous honey : Gallberry - given to me by an Alabama beekeeper at Young Harris Beekeeping Institute this year. Now that I have eaten it, I feel so privileged that he shared it with me (if you are reading this forum, thanks so much, Mark)

I wanted to lick the very bottom of the inside of the bottle as I used the last of it!

Linda T in Atlanta


----------



## KQ6AR

Hi,
After reading all these posts my wife & I had to order some honeys. We ordered from Dutch Gold on the internet. Very good experience with the company they made a mistake on the order & let us keep the extra for free. Alfalfa, Tupelo, Buckwheat, Eucalyptus & Blueberry.

My favorite is buckwheat & tupelo, my wifes is blueberry & tupelo. This was a fun test, thanks for the idea.

Dan


----------



## ekrouse

*Goldenrod*

I love fresh orange blossom. I love fresh clover. I haven't had Tupelo in years. I never tried Sourwood or that white honey from Hawaii. But all-in-all, my favorite is fresh Goldenrod (from Central New York State)... so thick a spoon stands up in it and smooth with no afterbite.

p.s. that's what "Really Raw Honey" brand honey is based on... only problem is that the fresh stuff crystalizes in about... 2 minutes... well maybee a bit longer.

p.s.s. Goldenrod tastes like Tupelo as I recall it (kinda like everything tastes like chicken).

-ekrouse


----------



## Michael Bush

I have some very dark very flavorful honey from here. No idea what it's from. That's about my favorite, but I've only seen it once. Luckily I have a good supply of it. 

I'm partial to sourwood, tupelo, black locust, tulip poplar, thyme, eucalyptus and orange blossom.


----------



## jjgbee

*Black button sage*

For black sage to be pure, it will be water white and 14% moisture or less. Very sweet and mild. The great thing for the handler is it does not crystalize. Then I have customers that love calif. Buckwheat. It is amber , low moisture strong flavor.


----------



## BGhoney

Meadow foam is far and away the best, tastes just like cottoncandy. Almost to sweet. I bought some tupelo , its third right behind blackberry.


----------



## Michael Palmer

You folks from the South who say Tupelo and Sourwood are the best...

John Skinner spent a couple days with me in my apiaries last week, making nucs...we even went to the Mozart Festival at the Trapp Family Lodge in Stowe. 

Anyway, John "WAS" a lover of Tupelo and Sourwood, and I know both are world famous, and he is from Tennessee, but...

Basswood comb honey is now his favorite. Mine too.


----------



## Eaglerock

Michael Bush said:


> I have some very dark very flavorful honey from here. No idea what it's from. That's about my favorite, but I've only seen it once.


Dark usually is the best I think. Buckwheat has always been my favorite, which is dark. It is hard to find someone that plants it anymore. If you do find a farmer who does. Ask if he would like your bees. You will be happy with that honey.

Some famers, even tree farms use Buckwheat to put things back into the soil that they need.


----------

